# Horn Mt and Rig Trip



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Made our first true blue water trip on the new boat. Based on recent reports we made the decision to head to the rigs. Plan was to leave out early Sat, but we woke to thunderstorms at sunup. Delayed departure till 8:30 AM. Ran down towards the state pier to look for bait, after 30 min we were only able to catch 6 menhaden so we pushed off towards Ram Powell. Ram was in blue water but but void of any surface activity and near zero on the sounder. Trolled a few laps with nothing to show so we headed towards Horn Mt. Horn Mt was just like Ram Powell, blue water, but no evidence of tuna. We trolled for an hour or so and caught one YF about 50 lbs on a spreader bar. We used his tail section to chunk with and caught one more similar sized YF and gobs of small sharks. At dark the kids jigged for blackfin and caught a few small ones. We then put out our sea anchor and went to bed. Next morning we visited Horn Mt., Ram Powell, Drill Ship, Marlin and Petronius. Except for Petronius they were all very quiet. Petronius had some surface activity but the scattered grass made trolling all but impossible. To salvage the day we played catch and release with snapper and then made our way back home. 

A funny but almost painful event happened Saturday afternoon. The salon door opens and closed electrically. The seas were so rough I tried to turn off the electric door and wound up locking everyone out of the salon!!! There were were 100 miles offshore locked out of the boat!! All I could think of was to take a hammer and bust the front hatch, so I went up on the bow to see if I could fit thru it if I broke, amazingly it was unlocked!!! So I climbed thru and saved the day, that would have been horrible to have had to bust the hatch!!!! 
All in all, even though the tuna were scarce we had a great trip

Leaving Ram Powell, note blue blue water










First tuna









Horn Mt at night, seas laid down nicely








My brother and second tuna









One of the better snaps we caught


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice report, that water looks awesome!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Water looks great! Congrats on getting her out!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

awesome! I cant wait to get back out there someday!


----------



## seacat (Jan 6, 2009)

Way to get some blood on the deck with the first rig trip, thats a beautiful boat.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the report, sounds like a good time was had by all!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

You never cease to bring the fish in, no matter what boa your on. Great pics


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty water thats for sure. Nice Tuna as well.


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

Glad to see your out there Robert, nice report and look forward to more from you guys this summer. Always catching good fish!


----------



## reeldog80 (Apr 27, 2009)

happy to see you getting some Blood on the deck of that sweet Ride!! Hope that weather will cooperate so that I can get south soon!!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice, congrats. Nothing like family time


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice tuna's did you only chunk for a little time to get the one?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Xiphius said:


> Nice tuna's did you only chunk for a little time to get the one?


We chunked and we chunked and we chunked! Both at Horn and Ram. We were not marking tuna on sounder but we tried anyway. Sharks were more of a problem than they have been in the past. We would move a good ways off rig to avoid sharks, but they would still find our chunk line. It was very unusual for me not to mark YF at some depth around the rigs, no idea where they were this weekend.

We also trolled a lot as well. We pulled naked ballyhoo, Melton Cherry Jets and spreader bars, all of our hits and the one tuna were on the spreader bars.

Robert


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Great report, but it doesn't help the urge to want fish and not be able to. 

Cheers!!!


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice report and congrats on getting the new boat bloody on the first rig trip.


----------



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for the report. The water looks awesome!!!


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report. That water looks great. Congrats on the new ride.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report Robert! Glad to see that pretty new boat of yours gettin bloody


----------

